# black leggings while pregnant



## gloweychloe (Nov 16, 2020)

Would Target allow me to wear black maternity leggings while pregnant..


----------



## rd123 (Nov 16, 2020)

I think leggings are not allowed . Black color could be OK but not sure about your store rules . But no leggings for sure . You can try those elastic waist maternity jeans.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 16, 2020)

I got away with wearing tan leggings while pregnant when khaki was still the dress code. It was a very uncomfortable pregnancy and I had zero fucks to give so I didn't ask permission and just did it.

That being said, the lack of pockets was a miscalculation on my part. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## gloweychloe (Nov 16, 2020)

I might ask the ETL, since we don't have a manager at the moment.. I am currently only working 6 hrs a week split between sat and sun, plus I am not on the floor.. I'm tucked away back in the C.O the whole time.. so hopefully they won't mind..


----------



## rd123 (Nov 16, 2020)

If you are not on the floor , I think they would allow it. Good luck and take care 👍


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 17, 2020)

I wear leggings. But the ones I wear are the really thick one and not sheer where you can see the color of my underwear. And also? I wear shirts/blouses that are long enough to cover my butt. I haven’t gotten the talk when I wear them so maybe it depends on the store.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2020)

We have always had a pretty loose interpretation of dress code for pregnant team members because it is so hard to find clothes.  I imagine you will be just fine.  Congratulations and Good Luck.


----------



## NKG (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't recommend any pants without pockets unless you like carrying around a zebra and radio by hand 🤷‍♀️


----------



## gloweychloe (Dec 11, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I don't recommend any pants without pockets unless you like carrying around a zebra and radio by hand 🤷‍♀️


Fortunately for me I was able to get a good position to my liking pretty early from the time I started working there.. I don't ever have to use the walkie or Zebras.. and now that I am pregnant I couldn't be more happier that I am in the back office alone and don't have to deal with the public or too many employees because now it seems we are getting covid text alerts everyday... but they approved my request to wear leggings.. also my leggings aren't see through and I also wear long shirts. Thanx for the advice everyone.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 11, 2020)

At our store it's pretty much dress code/smesh code.  I admit to some days shaking my head in wonder at what passes for dressing for work and never wonder why guests say they couldn't find anyone to help them. Duh...  they are not quickly recognizable as employees and most don't wear a nametag, including management. I swear you could wear your black leggings with a jammy top and slippers and nobody would blink an eye.


----------

